# Bester DDR3 4GB Ram Riegel



## fischyyy (9. Februar 2011)

_Hey Community,_

es fehlen mir nur noch wenige Komponente, bis Ich meinen neuen Computer mit eurer Hilfe zusammengestellt habe. Kommen wir jetzt zu einem durchaus wichtigen Punkt, nachdem Ich mich heute bereits für mein zukünftiges Mainboard *(Asus Rampage III extreme)* entschieden habe.

Ich suche den *BESTEN* 4GB Ram Riegel der derzeit auf dem Markt verfügbar ist. Preis ist nicht wichtig, da Ich wirklich den BESTEN Riegel suche.

Es muss ein 4GB Riegel sein. Ein Kumpel, der sich ziemlich gut in der Materie auskennt, hat gemeint folgendes Produkt sei aktuell das Beste.

Corsair Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-RAM Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Könnt Ihr dies so absegnen oder gibt es durchaus besseres?

_Gruß und vielen Dank,_
*fischyyy*
*


----------



## p00nage (9. Februar 2011)

für was nutzt du den Pc? und für sockel 1366 taugt kein dual-kit wirklich was 

aber warum jetzt noch nen sockel 1366 System  ?


----------



## Becksq9 (9. Februar 2011)

fischyyy schrieb:


> Es muss ein 4GB Riegel sein. Ein Kumpel, der sich ziemlich gut in der Materie auskennt, hat gemeint folgendes Produkt sei aktuell das Beste.
> 
> Corsair Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-RAM Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> ...



Nö... kann ich nicht so absegnen, natürlich gibts bessere 

zb. Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-16000U CL8-9-8-24 (DDR3-2000) (CMT4GX3M2A2000C8) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ob sie dir wirklich ein Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bringen ist ne andere Frage...
Hast du denn vor dein Sys zu übertakten?

Und warum müssen es "nur" 4 GB sein?
Ein Tri-Kit von den GT`s wäre noch schneller 

Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-16000U CL8-9-8-24 (DDR3-2000) (CMT6GX3M3A2000C8) ab 168.04 € | heise online-Preisvergleich


----------



## fischyyy (9. Februar 2011)

Hat er mir auch schon gezeigt aber leider ist das kein 4GB Ram Riegel und kommt somit nicht in Frage.


----------



## Athlon1000TB (9. Februar 2011)

Corsair Dominator GT 12GB Kit DDR3 PC3-16000 CL9 (CMT12GX3M3A2000C9) 12GB DDR3 Kit: DDR3-RAM Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Sogar mit Lüfter 
Preisleistung ist wieder eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## p00nage (9. Februar 2011)

Hast meine Fragen immer noch nicht beantwortet


p00nage schrieb:


> für was nutzt du den Pc? und für sockel 1366 taugt kein dual-kit wirklich was
> 
> aber warum jetzt noch nen sockel 1366 System  ?


----------



## fischyyy (9. Februar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Hast meine Fragen immer noch nicht beantwortet



Moviemaking, spielen etc.

warum taugt kein Dual Kit was?


----------



## p00nage (9. Februar 2011)

weil Sockel 1366 kein Dual-channel sondern Triple-channel hat  Auch für Moviemaking würde ich nicht mehr auf nen 1366 setzen, und da du kein Hardcore OC machst brauchst auch keinen solchen speicher, da tuts normaler auch


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (9. Februar 2011)

Weil sockel 1366 Triple-Channel hat


----------



## fischyyy (9. Februar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> weil Sockel 1366 kein Dual-channel sondern Triple-channel hat  Auch für Moviemaking würde ich nicht mehr auf nen 1366 setzen, und da du kein Hardcore OC machst brauchst auch keinen solchen speicher, da tuts normaler auch



Woltte mein 980x schon auf die 4,5ghz peitschen.


----------



## p00nage (9. Februar 2011)

naja was hast du zurzeit für nen Board? 4,5ghz ist noch nicht viel ... da brauchst keinen 200-300€ Ram


----------



## fischyyy (9. Februar 2011)

Habe das Rampage III extreme. Ich kaufe mir in der Regel immer etwas gutes, auch wenn Ich es im Endeffekt NOCH nicht brauch, bin Ich wenigstens abgesichert.

Jetzt nicht preislich sondern rein technisch, was ist hier der bessere Ram Riegel?


Bestseller-Computer: 8GB CORSAIR CL9 Dominator PC3-12800 CMP8GX3M2A160

Corsair Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-RAM Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## p00nage (9. Februar 2011)

taugt beides nix, wie gesagt du brauchst 3 Riegel ...

willst du 6Gb oder 12 Gb ?

http://www.bestseller-computer.de/6gb-corsair-cl8-dominator-pc3-12800-kit,29314.html 

diese hatte ich zb bei meinen 1366 Sys verbaut


----------



## Don_Dan (9. Februar 2011)

Schnellere 4GB-Sticks als 2000 CL9 gibt es zur Zeit nicht, das sind damit also die besten die du kriegen kannst. Es gibt zwar auch ein CL8-Kit von G.Skill, die sind aber nicht lieferbar. Von den CL9 Kit sind die Kits mit 9-9-9 immer noch ein bisschen besser als die mit 9-11-9, von welchem Hersteller du letztlich ein Kit kaufst hängt dann meiner Meinung nach von deiner persönlichen Vorliebe ab.

PS: Und natürlich solltest du für S1366 immer ein 3x4GB Kit kaufen!


----------



## AeroX (10. Februar 2011)

Hol dir die, die dir p00nage vorgeschlagen hat. 
Leistungsmässig Top..
Spar das restgeld lieber und hol dir ne ssd das wirst du eher merken als niedrigere Latenzen oder höheren Takt 

MfG

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## fischyyy (10. Februar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> taugt beides nix, wie gesagt du brauchst 3 Riegel ...
> 
> willst du 6Gb oder 12 Gb ?
> 
> ...



Wollte eigentlich 6x4 nehmen und hatte ein Budget von 400€ eingeplant. 24GB Dominator Gt kosten allerdings 550. Mhhh...Bin am überlegen ob ich's dennoch Kauf.


----------



## AeroX (10. Februar 2011)

Denkst du nicht das 12gb auch reichen??  

MfG

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## p00nage (10. Februar 2011)

Ja 12 Reichen, 24 wäre viel zu viel vorallem wenn man so hochpreisigen Speicher nimmt


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (10. Februar 2011)

Naja, wo's doch schon ein 980X mit einem Uber-OC Board ist, braucht man einfach 24 GiB Ram. Sonst langweilt sich das Geld blos auf dem Giro . 

Nur am Rande: Kein mir bekanntes Spiel profitiert spürbar von mehr als 6 GiB . 12 GiB sind schon hart an der sinnfreien Grenze für einen normalen User...


----------



## hotfirefox (10. Februar 2011)

Wie wäre es damit?
ADATA XPG G Series v2.0 DIMM Kit 12GB PC3-16000U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-2000) (AX3U2000GC4G9B-TG2) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## fischyyy (10. Februar 2011)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit?
> ADATA XPG G Series v2.0 DIMM Kit 12GB PC3-16000U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-2000) (AX3U2000GC4G9B-TG2) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals



Hört sich eigentlich ganz gut an...Ich weiss allerdings nicht ob das auch was taugt. Gibt es Bewertungen?


----------



## Dommerle (10. Februar 2011)

A-Data ist ein guter Hersteller.
Ansonsten macht man mit den Corsair Dominators nichts falsch...


----------



## hotfirefox (10. Februar 2011)

Naja seine Spezifikation packt der ADATA sicher und für mehr, muß das erstmal deine CPU packen.


----------



## orca113 (10. Februar 2011)

Mich würde interessieren was das "bester" bedeuten soll? Zum hoch Peitschen oder was?


----------



## Dommerle (10. Februar 2011)

Also ich definiere "bester" als am Besten OC-Fähig, der Beste Hersteller, die Besten Leistungen eben...


----------



## Old-Man (10. Februar 2011)

> Naja seine Spezifikation packt der ADATA sicher und für mehr, muß das erstmal deine CPU packen.


Habe die ADATA nur als DDR2 und da waren sie zumindest besser als OCZ.
ADATA waren bei DDR3 auch eine Möglichkeit für mich, aber sie waren bei Mindfactory noch schwieriger zu bekommen als G.Skill.

Mit ADATA-Ram machste nix falsch, kenne sie aber nicht als DDR3.

Ansonsten schau einfach mal in die OC-Listen, wenn du "The Best of the Best" suchst, erschrecke aber nicht beim Preis und wundere dich nicht, wenn du die Mehrleistung nur in Benchmarks bemerkst.


----------



## fischyyy (10. Februar 2011)

Dommerle schrieb:


> Also ich definiere "bester" als am Besten OC-Fähig, der Beste Hersteller, die Besten Leistungen eben...



richtig!

@Old-Man Danke Dir für die nette Hilfe!


----------



## hotfirefox (10. Februar 2011)

Den RAM wo man am besten OCn kann ist net auch der sinnvollste!
Ein 1333 der bis auf kanpp 2000 hoch geht ist zwar gut was sein oc betrifft aber ein 2133 ab Werk ist dennoch schneller


----------



## orca113 (10. Februar 2011)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Den RAM wo man am besten OCn kann ist net auch der sinnvollste!
> Ein 1333 der bis auf kanpp 2000 hoch geht ist zwar gut was sein oc betrifft aber ein 2133 ab Werk ist dennoch schneller



Ja eben.Das mit bester kann man doch gar net so genau sagen... Was sagen denn die anderen Hardware Seiten? Denke mal die Zeitschriften etc. testen halt Ram und können eher was sagen.


----------



## Patze (14. Februar 2011)

Bevor ein einen neuen Thrad aufmachen doch dann hier:

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 2x 4Gb Kit kaufen oder 1x 8GB Kit? 
Bitte keine Ratschläge hinsichtlich Sockel 1366 gegen 1155! Es bleibt bei Rampage III Extreme mit i7-950, also Sockel 1366!!!!!

http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/Meinungen/2014223.html#testberichte
http://www.awardfabrik.de/arbeitsspeicher/geil-black-dragon-ddr3-2133mhz-cl9-9-9-28-4gb.html


----------



## Bl0ody666 (15. Februar 2011)

AeroX schrieb:
			
		

> Hol dir die, die dir p00nage vorgeschlagen hat.
> Leistungsmässig Top..
> Spar das restgeld lieber und hol dir ne ssd das wirst du eher merken als niedrigere Latenzen oder höheren Takt
> 
> ...



/signed hab die auch drin jetzt, rennt wie sau und hat sehr gute oc eigentschaften


----------



## AeroX (15. Februar 2011)

Ich würd lieber 2x4gb kaufen. Da kannst du noch 1x4gb riegel dazu stecken und du hast Triple Channel  

@Bloody: siehste, müssen doch nicht die teuersten sein! 

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Bl0ody666 (15. Februar 2011)

AeroX schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd lieber 2x4gb kaufen. Da kannst du noch 1x4gb riegel dazu stecken und du hast Triple Channel
> 
> @Bloody: siehste, müssen doch nicht die teuersten sein!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme



Habe als 2x trippel gekauft.bin mächtig zufrieden.jetzt noch die gainword phant und es rennt


----------



## SwissGTO (17. Februar 2011)

Im Prinzip reicht für einen Normalanwender der allerbilligste RAM.
Hab mich jetzt längere Zeit wegen SB Aufrüstung damit beschäftigt.
Habe auch diverse Vergleichstest gelesen. In der Praxis merkt man noch nicht mal einen grossen Unterschied zwischen 1333 und 2133 DDR. Ev 1 Fps. Ganz zu schweigen von den Latenzen. Das ist alles nur Geldmacherei.
Wenn du aber schön hohe Zahlen bei synthetischen Benchs willst macht ein teurer Speicher Sinn.
Mit Sand gemacht - Intels neue "Sandy Bridge"-Vierkerne Core iX 2000 im Test - Übertakten: Speicher-Benchmarks (Seite 37) - Tests bei HardTecs4U


----------

